# Nano Skimmer



## bjthebuilder (Jan 19, 2009)

Anybody know of a place where i can buy a skimmer for my 24 gal JBJ nano? I think paying $60 for one at Big Al's is too expensive.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

There used to be ones at PJ's Yorkdale for $39.99 for nano tanks up to 30G, and they included a built-in small powerhead, but they've been gone for a few weeks...maybe you could find them in other PJ's stores that have marine products.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The better skimmers for nanos would be the Tunze DOC9002 ([email protected]). The Current USA Nano Fission isn't a very good skimmer. The Oceanic BioCube Skimmer, though wooden airstone driven, would be a better choice over the Current USA.

JME/2C/HTH


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

you're right wtac, that's the skimmer i was talking about...it just slipped my mind what was it called and what brand it was  
i know its impossible to get good skimmer for only 40 bucks...but do you believe they're actually that bad for a small tank, and why?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Saying the Nano Fission is a bad skimmer is a brief yet vague description for sure...LOL!

One of the first assessment of a "good" skimmer starts with bubble size, bubble density in the reaction chamber/skimmer body, water flowthrough and overall air to water ratio. 

Comparing the 1. Current USA vs 2. Oceanic Nano skimmer vs 3. Tunze DOC 9002:

1. The bubbles are too large, IMHO. Second is the water that passes through it...too high, IMHO. With that in mind, it's not an efficient skimmer. 

2. bubble size is ideal and the water that will pass through it is dependant on the volume of air that is pushed by the pump. Have to change the wood airstone regularly, depending on back pressure from clogged pores.

3. Tiny bubbles from the needlewheel pump but not as small as from a wood airstone. Aside from emptying the collection cup, just need to clean the venturi regularly for ease of air draw. No wood airstones to replace regularly.

If I was to buy a nano skimmer, 2. if on a budget and 3. considering the investment where it will pay for itself down the road as you don't have to replace the wood airstone.

HTH


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can get the Tunze 9002 from Sea U Marine. I got it from Ken there and got a good price too.


----------

